# Kyle park Tipp City



## jimnrg

I spent the late afternoon fishing the bridge on either side of Tipp-Elizabeth rd by Kyle Park. Caught a small largemouth and a couple of Redhorse(I think...had red tails and sucker mouths) the largest being a little over a pound.
Am fishing mostly with nightcrawlers because shoulder and neck problem is limiting my lure tossing. does anyone know a good worm rig (I'm using #4 hooks but missing lots of fish) and also a good area for using live crawlers?
Thanks and good fishing


----------



## yakfish

my suggestion would be to use some of those suckers for catfish bait. cut them up into 1 inch chunks and the catfish love them. I have caught ton of them that way and plenty from the spot you were fishing.


----------



## Tall cool one

all those miussed hits are just the suckers,they just nibble more'n take as they are actually alage eaters. A smaller hook and a small piece of bait wil get them if you really want to hook suckers.Walk up from the bridge and hit where the riffle where it dumps in up top w/ minnies or craws,the suckers won't bother them,TC1


----------



## River Anglin

That's a good hole if you hunt around a bit. Muskys and Pike have been found there on rare occasions. Try small crawlers hooked just once through the band (as opposed to wadding them up on the hook) for the smallies.


----------



## midoh39

For more smallies if thats what ur after use minnows soft craws and today what worked for me very well was a rooster tail that was silver and white.


----------

